# Your On-Camera mic for 7DII experience



## sanjosedave (Jun 1, 2017)

Planning to do my first video using the 7DII.

I will be recording bull riders as they sit for portraits at a county fair. I will use my 6D for the portraits

Any thoughts on this: http://amzn.to/2rgLyZr vs http://amzn.to/2rpNGfI vs something else?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2017)

Use a external mic and recorder if you want high quality sound. A boom mic is a good tool for stationary subjects, but works best with a operator. At its best, in a quite studio, on camera mics are marginal. Outdoors at a county fair where you have no control of external noise, its not going to be up to par. It all depends on your expectations for the final product. Should it be professional, or not.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 3, 2017)

I can probably turn a spare light stand into a mic holder. I think the ambient noise of the fair could be a positive.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2017)

I use a directional Rohde microphone mounted on the hotshoe. It works WAY!!!! better than the one in the camera....


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 4, 2017)

Don, which Rhode do you use?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 4, 2017)

sanjosedave said:


> Don, which Rhode do you use?


I use a Rode Videomic, very similar to the current model 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917425-REG/rode_videomic_r_videomic_with_rycote_lyre.html

except the suspension system is a bit different.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2017)

sanjosedave said:


> I can probably turn a spare light stand into a mic holder. I think the ambient noise of the fair could be a positive.



If its general and appropriate rodeo noise, it may be fine, but you can't control what you are going to get, anything from low flying aircraft to PA's blaring to ... You name it. You can record background noise, and mix it in at a controlled level if it enhances the video. Many Many Many years ago, I rented a Sony Betamovie camcorder with the betamax casette tape (This was when the betamovie camcorders first came out around 1983. ) My daughter was in 4H and competing in the equestrian categories. I was very pleased with the outcome, but this was early 1980's. Technology is far better now. I've transferred the video to DVD, but it is definitely now looking dated. It was difficult to edit at the time, so editing had was best done by paying attention and only shooting what you wanted to keep. A few years later, I bought a editing VCR and programmable controller, they became obsolete in no time. After chasing video tech development and throwing money at it for years, I lost interest.


----------

